# difficulty with train revolution and lgb locos



## neoartguy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a revolution dcc system have purchased two lgb locos that are equipped with dcc and I cannot link those locos to my revolution system. I'am new to the revolution system and when i try and link the locos, I cannot get the revolution to aquire them. Can anyone give me a remedy? thanks paul


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

If you are talking about the Crest/Aristocraft Revolution system, the problem is that this system is not a DCC system, but rather a proprietary radio control system.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The revolution is a proprietary system that transmits on 2.4 GHz wirelessly from the throttle to the loco.

Strictly speaking DCC is only defined as reception from the rails/track pickups, with a standard DCC waveform.

The Revolution cannot be made to work with DCC in any condition.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can add a revolution receiver to the LGB loco and run it and possibly you need the filter caps to eliminate the pwc pulses.
I have some of the older non sound revo receivers new in the package that need to find a new home as I choose not to use these as I like the DCC capabilities of DCC decoders.


----------

